# Wild Lettuce Cough Syrup



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I made my first batch of Wild Lettuce Cough Syrup. I don't have a Cough right now, so I wanted to test the sedative, pain relieving abilities of this syrup.

First, let me say that it is as awful tasting as described, even though I mixed two cups of Sugar with it to make a light syrup. After it had cooled I bottled it, and about 9:00 PM I took about 1/2 of a shot glass as a dose.

I don't remember going to sleep, and woke to my wife shaking me awake at 
10:30 this morning. I suffered no Knee or leg pains, which often keep me awake, or wake me during the night. There also no side effects, or after effects.

All in all I think this is a good Medicine, easy to make, and effective.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Recipe? 


followed by a random comment to make the requisite post length


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here you go bugoutbob, however this is not my recipe, I think the credit goes to Davarm.

Wild Lettuce Syrup

Gather enough of the plant to fill the largest cooking pot in your
kitchen, stalk, stems, leaves and all ariel parts of the plant.

Chop the material up into pieces or run it through a food processor,
keep in mind that if the plant is very big it may be tough and
fiberous. The importand thing is just to get as much if it into
the pot as will fit.

Add enough water to completely cover the lettuce.

Bring the pot to a boil and allow it to simmer for 2 to 3 hours
or until the material is soft and well cooked. The better it is
cooked, the more sap will be boiled out.

Allow to cool and remove the cooked lettuce taking care to squeeze 
out as much of the liquid as possible.

When the majority of the solids are removed, strain out any remaining
particles with the goal being to end up with a liquid free of any
solids.

Boil the liquid down until only a thick black bubbleing syrup remains.
Be careful not to burn it, that will only make it taste worse.

This is the "Medicine" and it taste pretty foul, similar to the old
"CreoMultion Cough Syrup" that was popular in the 50's and 60's, If
you ever had to take it you will never forget it.

To make it more paletable it can be boiled with sugar just like 
you make an ordinary sugar syrup.

A good dose is about a tablespoon, but it can be adjusted to suit
your needs. Just remembber the warning..."Don't drive or operate
heavy equipment while taking this medacine".

The effects can be likened to drinking a glass of wine without
geting the buzz. It relaxes muscles, eases coughs, helps
with insomnia, eases anxiety and my daughters tell me that it is
the best treatment they have ever had for menstral cramps.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks to you for posting it for and to whoever posted it to begin with.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Well, I made my first batch of Wild Lettuce Cough Syrup. I don't have a Cough right now, so I wanted to test the sedative, pain relieving abilities of this syrup.
> 
> First, let me say that it is as awful tasting as described, even though I mixed two cups of Sugar with it to make a light syrup. After it had cooled I bottled it, and about 9:00 PM I took about 1/2 of a shot glass as a dose.
> 
> ...


Well Camo, I'm glad someone made a batch and had the same opinion of its value and effectiveness, thanks for the "Review". The Wild Lettuce is, IMO, a must for every First Aid/Medical kit - just too bennificial to ignore or be without.

That taste does kinda take you by surprise, doesn't it, just dont scorch/burn it when boiling it down or the sugar wont even help!!! lol


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

Never heard of this. So I looked up pics of wild lettuce and a lot of different pictures came up. Is there a certain variety that you use? Do you have to be careful of a poisonous type?



Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I looked up some pics and saved a few that are characteristic of the average plants you may find in your yard.

I only know of 1 verity and it isn't poisonous, dont know of any "look-alikes" that would be harmful either.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> Never heard of this. So I looked up pics of wild lettuce and a lot of different pictures came up. Is there a certain variety that you use? Do you have to be careful of a poisonous type?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


There are a number of different Species, most have to do with how deep the leaves are lobed, or whether the leaves are "pointy" on the ends or are rounded. What you are most likely to run in to is Blue Lettuce (Lactuca Floridana, and Lactuca Pulchella). There is also an un-lobed variety, Villosa. If you think giant Dandelion you won't go wrong, all are edible with no poisonous look alikes. I have several Species growing on my property, and used them all in the Cough Syrup.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Davarm said:


> Well Camo, I'm glad someone made a batch and had the same opinion of its value and effectiveness, thanks for the "Review". The Wild Lettuce is, IMO, a must for every First Aid/Medical kit - just too bennificial to ignore or be without.
> 
> That taste does kinda take you by surprise, doesn't it, just dont scorch/burn it when boiling it down or the sugar wont even help!!! lol


The next batch I make, I'm going to mix in some Glycerin as a preservative. we'll how this works out.


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

So this plant looks more like dandelion without the flower? And it isn't jaggy or have spikes? Will be looking for some tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> So this plant looks more like dandelion without the flower? And it isn't jaggy or have spikes? Will be looking for some tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


Yes it should be about a foot tall by now, and shouldn't have any flowers yet. Be aware though that you may come across some that are "hairy" or "prickly", but that's okay, it's all the same stuff.


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

I've tried wild lettuce for cough and pain. My suggestion, grow poppies and make a tincture from the pods. A little goes a long way and poppies are prolific self seeders.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> The next batch I make, I'm going to mix in some Glycerin as a preservative. we'll how this works out.


When I make it(with sugar) I can it as I would fruit preserves or jelly, it keeps just fine with only sugar as the preservative. I just pour the boiling syrup into the jars, put the lids on and let them seal.

When I just make the "black stuff" without sugar I can(pressure) it in pint jars for 75 minutes at 5psi, it keeps well and the heat doesn't seem to bother the effectiveness.

I've kept unsealed jars of it(with and without sugar) in the fridge for up to a year and it was still good, still tasted like crap but it worked.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I've never tried this stuff so I'm interested. What does the taste compare to? I'm assuming it's worse than store bought.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I think it taste like the old "Creomulsion" cough syrup(burnt electrical wires) that was popular in the 50's and 60's.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Dave I was trying to find a description suitable for the forum, but burnt electrical wires is about right, and that's being nice. It's so bad that I just toss it back like cheap Whiskey, and then take a drink of water.

I tried some again last night, and got the same results, out like a light, no pain.

mamamouse, if you want to go to prison for the possession of Opium, go ahead and grow it, and if you do escape the legal implications, you now have to deal with a highly addictive substance. In a SHTF situation, and for severe pain, a "small controlled dose" might be called for. Right now though, Ill stick with the Wild Lettuce Syrup.


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

camo2460 said:


> Dave I was trying to find a description suitable for the forum, but burnt electrical wires is about right, and that's being nice. It's so bad that I just toss it back like cheap Whiskey, and then take a drink of water.
> 
> I tried some again last night, and got the same results, out like a light, no pain.
> 
> mamamouse, if you want to go to prison for the possession of Opium, go ahead and grow it, and if you do escape the legal implications, you now have to deal with a highly addictive substance. In a SHTF situation, and for severe pain, a "small controlled dose" might be called for. Right now though, Ill stick with the Wild Lettuce Syrup.


its not illegal to grow, or have growing. It's illegal to harvest and process/imbibe. If SHTF you won't have to worry about coppers. IMO it's a good plant to have in the backyard


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

mamamouse said:


> its not illegal to grow, or have growing. It's illegal to harvest and process/imbibe. If SHTF you won't have to worry about coppers. IMO it's a good plant to have in the backyard


Coppers? LOL I haven't heard that term in a long time. Yes Ma'am you are correct about growing them, but I would hate to have the attention, and questions they would produce.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Dave I was trying to find a description suitable for the forum, but burnt electrical wires is about right, and that's being nice. It's so bad that I just toss it back like cheap Whiskey, and then take a drink of water.


Maybe you should toss a dose back and chase it with cheap whiskey! lol



mamamouse said:


> its not illegal to grow, or have growing. It's illegal to harvest and process/imbibe. If SHTF you won't have to worry about coppers. IMO it's a good plant to have in the backyard


I've seen poppies that were the most incredible blue, would love to have those growing in my yard but wouldn't want the possible attention they would draw, seems to me you would have to go onto some kind of a "Watch List" if you ordered seeds(even though it may be legal).


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

Davarm said:


> Maybe you should toss a dose back and chase it with cheap whiskey! lol
> 
> I've seen poppies that were the most incredible blue, would love to have those growing in my yard but wouldn't want the possible attention they would draw, seems to me you would have to go onto some kind of a "Watch List" if you ordered seeds(even though it may be legal).


you can plant the seeds you buy in the spice aisle at the grocery store. The poppy seeds used in baking are viable, and of the papaver somniferum variety, which is the opium poppy. I wouldn't worry about watch lists


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, if the spice seeds are of the "Opium" verity they must be doing big time poppy farming somewhere, that is unless its imported from another country.

Guess I'll try planting some from the tin the next time I go to the store.

Thanks for that little tid-bit.


----------



## mamamouse (Feb 15, 2014)

Davarm said:


> Wow, if the spice seeds are of the "Opium" verity they must be doing big time poppy farming somewhere, that is unless its imported from another country.
> 
> Guess I'll try planting some from the tin the next time I go to the store.
> 
> Thanks for that little tid-bit.


I think most of them are imported, but there are some big poppy farms in the states. There are a few in Ohio I know of.

And you're very welcome.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I tried making a batch on Saturday. I used a large sauce pan, & I got a whole tablespoon of syrup out of it!!!! vract:

I wonder if it's possible to make a tincture instead...?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't see any reason why a tincture couldn't be made. Ty it and see what happens.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can do a search for "Wild Lettuce Tincure" and find pages of results.

I'd guess the syrup is more concentrated than the tincure but the tincure seems to be much more popular(via web search), only found a few sites that mentioned it and PS Forum was one of the search results.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Davarm said:


> You can do a search for "Wild Lettuce Tincure" and find pages of results.
> 
> I'd guess the syrup is more concentrated than the tincure but the tincure seems to be much more popular(via web search), only found a few sites that mentioned it and PS Forum was one of the search results.


Awesome, thanks Davarm. A tincture would seem to be so much easier than boiling a big pot of weeds all the live-long day when it's 95 degrees out.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> Awesome, thanks Davarm. A tincture would seem to be so much easier than boiling a big pot of weeds all the live-long day when it's 95 degrees out.


Yea, I hear the wisdom in those words! lol


----------

